# Clement PDX mounting direction.....



## shomyoface (Nov 24, 2007)

....I've done a search and all I can find is the comment "the chevrons face forwards". The PDX doesn't really have any chevrons, but I believe the reference is that the "Y" points forwards - anyone have the correct direction? 

I believe that when looking down on the tyre from a seated position (or on your computer) the tyre should look like the pic below - with he stem of the "Y" pointing in the direction of travel. Thanks for your input in advance.........


----------



## VeldrijdenAddict (Apr 29, 2008)

Probably doesn't make a difference.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I see no picture.

If the tire doesn't give you a "direction of rotation" arrow on the sidewall, then it doesn't matter.


----------



## Thom H (Aug 25, 2009)

I flatted on my PDX SSCX clincher in a race the other week. Trying to hurry along to not lose a whole lap, I mounted the tire on backwards. When I got home and was cleaning the bike I noticed my mistake. I totally felt no difference in the rear with a PDX mounted the opposite of the above picture. Can't say anything of the front, but my experience on the rear showed me zero difference. 

However it once again showed me why I should ride sewups in all races. I had about a quarter lap to do to get back to the pit area, and the tire came completely off the rim and I was stuck in run with the bike mode instead or riding in on the glued on tire. It was a junk race with a high chance of thorn flats and I didn't want to risk a 100$ tire. Good thing too.

Some thorns will flatten any tire. I saw tubeless, sewups and clinchers of all kinds , mtb, cx and monster cross bikes no matter down and out on the course. I am guessing 1/4 of the fields flatted.


----------



## shomyoface (Nov 24, 2007)

PlatyPius said:


> I see no picture.
> 
> If the tire doesn't give you a "direction of rotation" arrow on the sidewall, then it doesn't matter.


Griffos, Rhinos etc don't have arrows either but Most claim they are mounted in a particular direction which is why I thought I should ask....


----------



## Sheepo (Nov 8, 2011)

I think mounting direction is very important whether it is labeled or not. Anyone who disregards tread direction has no clue what they are talking about.

You are correct about the direction if the tire is mounted on the front wheel. You will get more braking and cornering traction with the "arrows" pointing forward.(while looking over your bars at the tire while riding)

If the tire is mounted on the rear wheel, you would put it 
opposite than front(climbing traction) 
or same way as front(less rolling resistance and more braking traction)

I ride my rear tires for accelerating traction but that comes from my expirience racing mountain bikes.

Hope that helps.


----------



## imba_pete (Oct 19, 2008)

*Arrows/Chevrons forward*

I've been using the PDX tubular all season with the arrows/chevrons facing forward both front and rear when viewed from the top like the original poster wrote. It works very well this way. The pros who use Clement like Ryan Trebon and Ben Berden use them this way as well. One reason to use them in this direction is that it enhances mud clearing as the arrows and knobs direct the mud to the outside of the tire thru the open spaces in the tread. I would guess that straightline rolling resistance is a bit less this way too. The knobs are not ramped or beveled much, so I don't think drive vs. brake traction is much different in one direction or another the way it is on some other tires. The main benefits of these tires are the awesome cornering knobs.


----------

